# 13" dayton wire wheels w/tires



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a set of 13 wire wheels w/ 155 80R13 triumph white wall tires 
no scratches or dings or scuffs on the rim or dish at all.. garunteed. these rims are clean as can be. Tires hold 35-40 psi MAX all 4 hold air and have about 70% tread left no need for new tires .. adapters are not dayton but knockoffs have the dayton stamp on the inside and rims have the green label if tire was dis mounted. Tires are mounted and balanced ready for air and thrown on your vehicle. 

asking price is $475.000 
+ shipping = 180.00 in all U.S states

I have paypal and i do accept it 




















comes with all hardware. wire wheel wrench, knock offs, tires, adapters, and ofcourse rims


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Need shots of the back side of wheels.


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

wire wheel wrench is not on hand cant un screw tha knock offs by hand there on to tight.. wrench is at a family members where i took the rims off at


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDDiMaN_@Sep 10 2007, 08:58 AM~8756896
> *
> asking price is $475.000
> + shipping = 180.00 in all U.S states
> ...


 :0 did you mean $475.00 ?,lol


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

yah sorry lol- 4 hundred and seventy five dollars


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

JUS TO LET U KNOW. EVERYBODY IS GONNA ASK FOR THAT PIC OF THE HUB CUZ ALL DAYTON'S NIPPLES LINE UP AND THESE DONT. THE ONLY WAY TO FIND OUT IF THEY ARE AUTHENTIC IS BY THE NUMBERS ON THE BACK OF THE HUB.
POST A PIC OF THAT AND IM SURE THESE BABYS LL FLY


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

yeah another guy told me that too.. i know theres numbers on the inside of the knock off and theres the stamp on tha original adapters that came with them and when i had to get a diff set of tires put on them i remember there being a green flourecent label on the inside of the wheel. i never even thought to look at the hub up close to even see.


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

I couldnt really tell unless i went to my cuzins n grabbed the wire wheel wrench and unscrewed one of the knockoffs. and he lives over a half hour away.. id only go there if i was ready to ship these babys out so i could grab the wrench n throw it in with the package.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaDDiMaN_@Sep 10 2007, 02:44 PM~8758125
> *I couldnt really tell unless i went to my cuzins n grabbed the wire wheel wrench and unscrewed one of the knockoffs. and he lives over a half hour away.. id only go there if i was ready to ship these babys out so i could grab the wrench n throw it in with the package.
> *


remove the tires they will sell quicker. 

Everyone is holding 5.20's waiting for a set of D's.


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

id rather sell them as the whole set with tires bcuz im in need of money $450.00 to the first person that wants them.. i have paypal 2.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaDDiMaN_@Sep 10 2007, 03:23 PM~8758382
> *id rather sell them as the whole set with tires bcuz im in need of money $450.00 to the first person that wants them.. i have paypal 2.
> *


Butterknife works well when heated with an Acetylene torch. ***USE KITCHEN GLOVES WHEN HANDLING KNIFE***


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

still got em.. someone make an offer.. serious offers only tho. nothing under $400 for the whole set


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

THOSE ARE CHINAS ALL DAY NO NIPPS~! LININ UP HERE ~


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Those rims look familiar...what is your location?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

China's go for less than that new all day shipped.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just me or is that top rim missing a spoke? ill give u 475 if they are real.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2007, 09:20 PM~8761968
> *just me or is that top rim missing a spoke? ill give u 475 if they are real.
> *



Funny camera angle I think. He needs to flip them around so we can see the back of the hub.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

TOP PICT MISSIN A SPOKE ALL DAY~! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HAHAH NAW IM JUS PLAYIN IT KINDA DOES THOUGH ~ IS IT MISSIN A SPOKE?
TAKE THEM OFF THE CAR AND POST A PICT OF THE STAMP ON THE BACK OF THE HUB~


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Sep 10 2007, 09:37 PM~8762105
> *TOP PICT MISSIN A SPOKE ALL DAY~! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HAHAH NAW IM JUS PLAYIN IT KINDA DOES THOUGH ~ IS IT MISSIN A SPOKE?
> TAKE THEM OFF THE CAR AND POST A PICT OF THE STAMP ON THE BACK OF THE HUB~
> *



Won't sell them until you do.


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

naaaah theryre not missssin no spokes at all... and you say the spokes dont line up.. these arent Daytons made from 2000 and up like the newer ones with the straight spokes and dayton stamp with flag on hub. i know for sure they have the flourecent green label on the wheel if tire was dis mounted.


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

yeah its all good.. i aint gonna waste my time going thru tha hassle i went to my cuzins n got the wrench and a guy said he was gonna buy them. and he hasent been online so im not going thru un packing and untaping the boxes so you guys can see the stamp on the back when i know theyre daytons.


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

ORIGINAL ADAPTERS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im go on a limb and say this rim pictured is a player wire wheel. they are the only wheel i can remember than had the beads offset like that....the front row...

the others arent like this...so whats up what u tryin to do on here homie????


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Sold!!! Thanks CADDIMAN :biggrin: Ship them to my work


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaDDiMaN_@Sep 10 2007, 07:48 PM~8762246
> *yeah its all good.. i aint gonna waste my time going thru tha hassle i went to my cuzins n got the wrench and a guy said he was gonna buy them. and he hasent been online so im not going thru un packing and untaping the boxes so you guys can see the stamp on the back when i know theyre daytons.
> *


NO PICTURE OF THE STAMP OR SERIAL #, NO SALE.....A SUCKER IS BORN EVERY MINUTE AND I'M NOT ONE.....GOOD LUCK.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

TAAAAAA~hhhjjhh,,,~ :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,""""I MEAN SERIOUSLY HOW HARD IS IT PEOPLE????"
I DID THIS IN 6 MINS AND I AINT EVEN TRIN TO SELL MINE~
















































:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

like i said mine are alredy boxed up i aint unboxin them ta prove you guys wrong.. they aint player wheels and there all the same style wheel... i asked a guy lastnight bcuz i did check one and it did say ***225A******** ON IT but i thought you guys kept meaning like 489756 numbers like that or something.. and i know its got the green flourecent label if tire was dis mounted ... already boxed up and gone tho


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Sep 10 2007, 08:37 PM~8762105
> *TOP PICT MISSIN A SPOKE ALL DAY~! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HAHAH NAW IM JUS PLAYIN IT KINDA DOES THOUGH ~ IS IT MISSIN A SPOKE?
> TAKE THEM OFF THE CAR AND POST A PICT OF THE STAMP ON THE BACK OF THE HUB~
> *



x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

suuuuuuuuuuuureeeeee


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaDDiMaN_@Sep 11 2007, 09:05 AM~8764608
> *like i said mine are alredy boxed up i aint unboxin them ta prove you guys wrong.. they aint player wheels and there all the same style wheel... i asked a guy lastnight bcuz i did check one and it did say ***225A******** ON IT but i thought you guys kept meaning like 489756 numbers like that or something.. and i know its got the green flourecent label if tire was dis mounted ... already boxed up and gone tho
> *


Butterknife works well when heated with an Acetylene torch. **USE KITCHEN GLOVES WHEN HANDLING KNIFE**


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

from the sounds of things he dont want to sell these "daytons" very bad...if it were me selling them id be out there taking pics....so im going to go with what others are saying...there chinas and hes trying to make a buck off calling them daytons and wants everyone to believe him.....

go open your packed up boxes take some pics and re tape the box....how hard is that? 

untill then your never going to sell them on your word because you can get chinas NEW shipped to your door with tires for 500 with everything included....

oh and why pack up the rims before getting the knock off tool? that dont make sense.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

there not real d's Mr. Lac saw them in person by they went to NJ they were fakes


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

figures


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

thats a lie.. i never showed these to anybody around here and im the only owner in new jersey who owned these bought them from a guy in cali so MR.LACs lying


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

and i dont have ta open tha package up cuz theyre already gone


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

i already posted i went to my cuzins n grabbed the tool bcuz a buyer wanted them thats why they were poacked up so no need to take pics if they were sold already.. you guys dont quite.. and MR.LAC is defanetly lying... i only had em on my car for about 2 months and never showed them to anybody around here for sale.. and you talk about me bullshittin yous..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2007, 03:14 PM~8766680
> *there not real d's Mr. Lac saw them in person by they went to NJ they were fakes
> *


Thanks for the heads up Brent.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

ol non lining up nips unwilling to show serial numbers mofo..... tryin to pass off some chinas wit dayton chips. wtf


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

they aint chips heres the knockoff and inside of it i had it on my desktop since yous keep buggin about it min as well post since u think im tryna play somebody and the adapters have the dayton stamp on them too.. the rims werent chinas.. they were older style made from like 95 im assuming the guy at dayton wire wheels told me when i called n gave him the info and #'s on them


----------



## CaDDiMaN (Oct 17, 2005)

yous are the ones who lost outtt thinkin im tryna play somebody... 
i aint tryna play nobody on no lowrider website.. i was jus tryna sell a pair of D's i had.. Yous are the ones who lost out on a pair n dont no nothin i told yous they had the flourecent label when i put new tires on them .... yous dont wanna believe me its kool i aint wirttin no more i know i had some official D's and yous lost out


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

FAKE ASS D'S NOW ALL OF A SUDDEN U HAD PICS SAVED PICS OF RIMS AND ADAPTERS. BUT NONE OF THE HUB. OPE DUDE U SOLD TO AINT CLOSE BY U.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

LEMME GUESS HE PACKED THEM AND ALREADY SHIPPED THEM CHINAS ON DAYTON ADAPTERS AND KO'S TO HIS COUSIN WHO WILL COME ON HERE AND SAY THEY ARE 1000% REAL DEEZ~! :0 :0 "I DONT WANT TO UNTAPE THE BOX TO PROVE THEY ARE REAL "~! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: 
BESIDES THEY AINT EVEN 72 SPOKES~! SO WHO [email protected] HAHA


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

SOMEONE KICK THIS FUCKFACE OFF OF HERE~!
HES LIEING TO US ALL LIKE WERE STUPID FUCKS TOLD US HE ALREADY SENT THEM OUT BUT THEY FUCKIN UP ON EBAY RIGHT NOW WITH FUCK 4 DAYS LEFT~!! WHAT A FUCKIN SQUID~! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/13x7-dayton...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaDDiMaN_@Sep 11 2007, 04:31 PM~8767783
> *
> 
> 
> ...




you can have dayton knock offs and dayton adapters and still have china rims....


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 11 2007, 09:19 PM~8769845
> *you can have dayton knock offs and dayton adapters and still have china rims....
> *


dum dun dun hydroman to the rescue :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaDDiMaN_@Sep 11 2007, 02:27 PM~8767753
> *
> 
> they aint chips heres the knockoff and inside of it i had it on my desktop since yous keep buggin about it min as well post since u think im tryna play somebody and the adapters have the dayton stamp on them too.. the rims werent chinas.. they were older style made from like 95 im assuming the guy at dayton wire wheels told me when i called n gave him the info and #'s on them
> *


Y'ole lyin B, Dayton didn't make those spokes in 95, only had 72, Quit trying to rip people off. Trying to be fake with fake ass rims, hate to see the car, prolly a 4 door Cutlass with Caddy emblems, :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i hope this topic dont get locked and he dont get banned cuz this is funny. ol fake ass muthafuckin tryin to come on here and rip someone off. some of us stick together and look out for each other homie and u tryin to sell bunk shit is out of line!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 11 2007, 11:14 AM~8766680
> *there not real d's Mr. Lac saw them in person by they went to NJ they were fakes
> *


Yes, I seen them in person fake "Daytons" more like Chinas w/real dayton knock offs chips & adapters.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaDDiMaN_@Sep 11 2007, 12:54 PM~8767486
> *thats a lie.. i never showed these to anybody around here and im the only owner in new jersey who owned these bought them from a guy in cali  so MR.LACs lying
> *


 :twak: 

I got to see them b4 they went out your way homes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 11 2007, 09:02 PM~8770833
> *:twak:
> 
> I got to see them b4 they went out your way homes.
> *



someone will buy them still. some of the guys in Rhode Island,


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 11 2007, 08:07 PM~8770872
> *someone will buy them still. some of the guys in Rhode Island,
> *


Some one blind :0 :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 11 2007, 09:12 PM~8770919
> *Some one blind :0  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Reported his ass on eBay :angry:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaDDiMaN_@Sep 11 2007, 05:31 PM~8767783
> *yous are the ones who lost outtt thinkin im tryna play somebody...
> i aint tryna play nobody on no lowrider website.. i was jus tryna sell a pair of D's i had.. Yous are the ones who lost out on a pair n dont no nothin i told yous they had the flourecent label when i put new tires on them .... yous dont wanna believe me its kool i aint wirttin no more i know i had some official D's and yous lost out
> *


Butterknife works well when heated with an Acetylene torch. **USE KITCHEN GLOVES WHEN HANDLING KNIFE**


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow, I just saw these on Ebay as well. I asked him to send me pictures of the back of the hubs. Good looking out guys!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

WHY DIDNT HE JUS TELL US THEY WERE SOLID GOLD RIMS THE FIRST DAYTONS MADE IN 1917~!??? :uh: :uh:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

well i went outta my way to help this homie out with a adapter he desperately needed and all i asked was for that wrench he suppose to send out 3 weeks ago and keeps giving me this bullshit excuse,, thats what i get for being a good guy,,WHERES MY WRENCH CADDIMAN??????????? :twak:


----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

wat bout $200+shipping


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bmfjeezy_@Sep 18 2007, 02:29 PM~8818149
> *wat bout $200+shipping
> *



je-sus-christ :loco: 

didnt you READ the fuckin thread?


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Yeah, these were on ebay. I also hit him up and all he kept telling me is that the knock off and the adapter said Dayton. Fuck the adapters and knock offs.....I WANT TO KNOW IF *THE RIMS* ARE DAYTON. Homie never replied. LOL Trying to pull a fast one up in here! :biggrin: 

Good thing we have PLENTY of homies that have done their homework on Daytons.


----------

